# Dovetail Splines



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's a corner I came up with playing around one night. This is a recent picture but the humidor was made sometime around 91 - 92. Joints still nice and tight.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice splines ,nice looking joint.I once built an 8 sided cedar wishing well all out of 3 1/2" cedar boards,splined every piece together,i wanted the inside to look as good as the outside,(conical roof too).32 boards for the roof and 34 boards for the base.I like to try different methods.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks wizard. I wish I had taken more pictures early on. This was pretty mundane compared to some of the bright colored and wild shaped furniture I spit out. The first few years I built everything out of nothing but exotics.


----------

